# Size for photo booth



## Don Farr (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there an ideal size for the photo booth or is pretty much up to the user? I do sometimes photograph bowls about 10" in diameter, but now I am mostly concerned getting a good picture of my pens.
I am building it right now and currently it is about 20" square/cube. That sure looks big. What do you guys think?


----------



## Neal Addy (Feb 13, 2009)

Bigger is better.  You can shoot small items in a large tent but not the other way around.

I usually recommend no less than 30".


----------



## Bear-31 (Feb 13, 2009)

HF has a pretty good size photo tent, not sure of actual size one place says 23" the other says 32" I have one on order but just found out it is back ordered until late April. That would have been nice to know when I ordered it back in early January.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 13, 2009)

The extra room won't be wasted .. and that's not all that large.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 15, 2009)

That is funny Bear. I wonder if you were looking at the same one I was. I had ordered one last DEc. and they sent the wrong thing and when I went to return it and get the right one they were out and are backordered till April. It was a 32" and 14" combo set but what I liked it had 3 lights that were adjustable to stand up as high as 52" and a tripod for a camera not that I need another one. And 4 colored backdrops for both tents. It was I think $139. Would have been the ticket. Could not wait so I just ordered a different one something similar and was a little more but not sure what the other one is going to be when and if they would have gotten them back in stock.

Sorry did not see you ordered from HF. I ordered mine from EBAY. Pays to read more carefully. That was what my teachers used to tell me.


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

I bought a small 'pop up' tent from Cowboy Studio, 12"x12" for about $16 bucks. Fits in a little carry case when not in use, and includes a few colored backdrops. They make larger sizes but this fits my needs/budget for now....

Mike


----------



## jrc (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is a good place for light tents at a great price.

http://www.cowboystudio.com/product/c09/c0904.php


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great information and links.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Mar 4, 2009)

If the experts here don't mind an additional question or three...

The Cowboy Studio tabletop kits all include 2 lights at 5000k. But the description states that 3 lights (one behind the tent) is the way to go. So, why only sell 2 with the kit? Is the third not necessary?

I have heard that 5500k lights are the best for what we are shooting. Is the 5000k 'close enough'?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can do it with one light, two or three .. depends on what you are looking for.
Usually the three lights are for shooting where you want no shadows or you want
them minimized as much as possible. More lights at different angles helps to fill in
shadows. You can also do that with reflectors.
I think that the brightness matters more than the number of lights.
The color temp makes it easier to color correct in post processing.  If you can set
the white balance in your camera, the color temp of the lamps is less important, as
the white balance will compensate for it.
For what we're doing, the most important part is getting a lot of light in there.
I shoot pens with a 500 watt work light. When I'm getting serious with larger
items, I use two 1200 watt strobes. Maybe another one above used like a hair light.

ps.. I'm no expert. Yes, the 5000 is close enough that you should have no problem
adjusting the color as you need it. That's about daylight color.


----------

